# VPN für bestimmtes Programm



## hoctar (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo 
Ich habe einen VPN-Zugang,
der eigentlich auch wunderbar funktioniert aber halt ziemlich langsam
ist. Das wäre auch nicht weiter schlimm, da ich diesen Zugang nur für
ein bestimmtes Programm benötige. Dummerweise benutzt Windows XP das VPN-Gateway für ALLE Daten, sobald die Verbindung aufgebaut
ist. Ich habe dann das Häkchen bei "Standardgateway für das
Remotenetzwerk verwenden" in den TCP/IP-Einstellungen der
VPN-Verbindung entfernt.

Jetzt wird das VPN allerdings überhaupt nicht mehr verwendet... Wie
teile ich der entsprechenden Anwendung mit, dass es statt dem
normalen Gateway das der VPN-Verbindung benutzten soll?

Ich möchte eigentlich nur folgende Konfiguration zum Laufen bekommen:

Alle Anwendungen gehen ganz normal über die "schnelle" Leitung raus,
nur Programm XYZ verwendet den VPN-Zugang.

Ist das möglich, vllt. geht das mit eine anderen VPN Programm?


----------



## zeroize (16. Januar 2009)

Was für eine Programm willst du denn tunneln? Das ganze kann mal realisieren, wenn man weiß, welcher Port das Programm benutzt - dann leitest du mit z.B. ssh nur den lokalen Port auf den Port vom VPN-Endpunkt und kannst für alle anderen Ports/Programme deine lokale Verbindungen benutzen.


----------



## hoctar (16. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte den Gateway nur für WinSCP haben.
Für ssh tunnel muss ich doch linux benutzen, geht das nicht mit Windows ?


----------



## MasterJM (16. Januar 2009)

Das Thema hat mich vor einiger Zeit auch mal interessiert,
allerdings würde ich das ganze gerne noch etwas anders realisieren.

Habe hier meinen Router (Linksys WRT54GL), der normal über PPPoE Verbindung
zum DSL Provider aufbaut.

Habe für bestimmte Dienste einen VPN Zugang meiner Uni.

Das gleiche Problem wie hier, Windows - bzw. der Cisco Client tunnelt
gleich alles übers VPN.

Hatte damals den Wunsch, das der Router den VPN Tunnel aufbaut
und dann für bestimmte Ziel IPs (die meiner Uni) halt der Tunnel genutzt wird.

Habe damals zumindest keine Lösung dafür gefunden... schade.
Vielleicht weiss hier jemand etwas?

Gruß


----------

